# Introducing Rhodes!!!



## kdjackie44 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello!

My fiancé and I picked up our first Vizsla puppy yesterday morning. 10 week old Rhodes!

We've done pretty well so far aside from a motion sickness episode on the ride back, two accidents (it was one accident when I started this post  ), and some significant crate whining last night. She's extremely interested in people and very playful. We start puppy training classes tomorrow!

One question I have for the forum so far is what we people should during crate training? Do we stay in her view until she calms down? Or move completely out of sight? Do we "hush" when she yelp/screams and praise her when she is quiet or do we just not respond to her sounds at all? Last night, I slept on the floor in front of the crate hushing/praising as needed, but I don't think that's a great long term option. Sometimes I feel like letting her yelp alone might calm her down faster, but I don't want to disturb the neighbors. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated.

Here are some pics!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum ;D


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

What a cutie! Welcome to the forum and the wonderful ride of sharing your life with a vizsla! 

I can only speak of what has worked for me. Because I am selfish when it comes to my sleep, we kept the pup's crate in our bedroom. I would hush her when she whined especially if I knew she didn't need to go out. These little ones are smart. If you let them out when they whine, they will wine again and again and again... So - a piece of advice, only take her out of her crate when she is quiet - even if it is just for a few seconds. 

Enjoy the craziness of the puppy stage. It doesn't last long.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Very cute pup!


----------



## Vizsladad (Nov 21, 2013)

Just the cutest


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome, Good looking V. I had the same experience as MeandMy3. Hush when whining and as soon as he's quiet , praise. A couple of nights and Ruger was good to go. Also we just stayed in bed and his crate was about 6 feet away. Be consistent and she'll be good to go.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! she is cute. I am the worst one for giving crate advice as my husband broke the rules! Be consistent and enforce the crate training. That way you will not encourage anxiety when alone and teach them that it's ok to be alone and safe and comforted there. Also you are not forming habits that are harder to break later.( Like sleeping on the bed). Also you might need to make the crate just small enough for her to only lie down, turn around and stand up in. Then gradually give her more space as she grows. (This way with a divider they can not soil the crate and get away from it).


----------



## kdjackie44 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for y'alls welcome and advice!

We had a slightly a better crate experience last night, and I just put in the divider so hopefully that helps some too. Right now she's sleeping in the crate preceded only by 1 or 2 minutes of whining (she sounds just so heartbreaking :'( ). She had a "puppy consultation" with the trainer today and she gave us some tricks and tips to try. We start puppy classes next Saturday!


----------

